# The Dude and Midnight - Pictures ahoy!



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

So, I have 2 cats, The Dude, and Midnight. Both are female, ones a kitten, and ones about 6 years old. Midnight, I got from the neighbors a long time ago, when she was a kitten. The Dude, I found in a dumpster last week. 

Here's pics:

First, Midnight. Some people say she's evil, I say she's just misunderstood.
Probably the coolest picture I have of her, too bad its such low quality. I was lucky to get the perfect angle so that her eyes were glowing all evil-like.









Here she is, right after I stood up from my desk chair. I was leaning back when I did, so it kinda threw her forward. She was NOT pleased.









Midnight and Sega! No, not my Sega Genisis. Sega the ferret.








(This pic is a fake. Ferret was not aware that he was right next to midnight, because he was asleep. They don't really like eachother. )


Now for The Dude!

When I found Her, he was all dirty, and was infested with fleas. 40 bucks and a bath later, she's clean, and flea free! Not only that, but she's cute as ****, and is completely awesome.

Here she is, playing "stop wiggeling your fingers before I eat them", while I was trying to post on some message boards.

















Wondering why i'm pointing the camera thing at her:









She really loves my laptop!









Caught in the act of eating my dinner(that she stole off my plate):










So much cuter when they aren't trying to eat your hands! Cuteness overload time.









and









That's all the pics for now.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

there lovely


----------



## ridiwi (Jun 18, 2005)

So adorable, both of them


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

The Dude is awesome and so cute! 

Some favorite Dude quotes:

"That rug really tied the room together."
"Hey, careful, man, there's a beverage here!"
"My... my wi-, my wife, Bunny? Do you see a wedding ring on my finger? Does this place look like I'm married? The toilet seat's up, man!"


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

Hippyhart said:


> The Dude is awesome and so cute!
> 
> Some favorite Dude quotes:
> 
> ...


Haha, awesome. Someone who likes the Big Lebowski. I was considering calling her Her Dudeness or El Duderino(just plain awesome), but I decided that if I stick with The Dude, I can call her all of those.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I love Walter (John Goodman) -- my favorite sequence is at Larry Seller's house. Once I caught the scene where he was smashing the corvette with the baseball bat on cable television, and they filled in the "This is what happens" expletives with "This is what happens when you feed a stranger scrambled eggs!!" It made absolutely no sense but was still hilarious!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Midnight's looks like different colours in pics, the first is black, second is black and brown and third is grey, what colour is she? :? The picture of Dude waving is too cute!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> Midnight's looks like different colours in pics, the first is black, second is black and brown and third is grey, what colour is she? :? The picture of Dude waving is too cute!


She's very dark brown. I use to think she was black, until she got bigger, and the brown started showing up. Her back is very dark brown, but her tummy is pretty light brown. I was attacking her with a comb the other day, and noticed she has some white hair on her belly too. Like a couple of small streaks. I'm totally not telling her she's getting old, and has gray hair now.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight's looks like different colours in pics, the first is black, second is black and brown and third is grey, what colour is she? :? The picture of Dude waving is too cute!
> ...


Grey is beautiful for kitties! :wink:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh my, lovely cats! The little one is particularly beautiful. I've discovered a love of tabbies.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

The Dude looks like he is very laid back.








Those glowing eyes look soo cool....lol!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

Stanky said:


> The Dude looks like he is very laid back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's anything BUT laid back.  She's way way hyper. More hyper than Midnight ever was.


----------



## Lisalee (Apr 5, 2005)

Gosh, Midnight is soooo beautiful and Dude is waaaay to adorable to be found in a dumpster! So glad you found her. :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

So glad you rescued the Dude! He is adorable. Midnight looks like he is personality plus! 

My friend just went to the Big Labowski event ~ in LA ~ bowling night~ what ever they are called.. they had a blast. Wore bathrobes etc. 

I just watched the movie for the first time and thought it was hysterical!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They're both so cute. Dude with her big paws and the pic of her stretching both arms over the monitor, oooooh so cute :!:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Haha!! I love the Big Lebowski. Sometimes Brandon and I get on a kick where we try to talk completely in Big Lebowski quotes. Great movie. And GREAT kitten. Wow she's pretty. Midnight is awesome too.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

> So glad you rescued the Dude! He is adorable. Midnight looks like he is personality plus!


They're both females, actually. And midnight has the personality of a rock. She sleeps, kneeds, and drools, and that's about it. But I wouldn't trade her for anything. 




ForJazz said:


> Haha!! I love the Big Lebowski. Sometimes Brandon and I get on a kick where we try to talk completely in Big Lebowski quotes. Great movie. And GREAT kitten. Wow she's pretty. Midnight is awesome too.


Yeah, both are awesome kitties. I posted another thread for my brothers cat Specter (I take care of him pretty much, too) as well. So far, neither of my other two cats are too happy with having a kitten around, but i've had her in my room exclusively since I got her. 


I'm also taking her to the vet tomorrow. Have an appointment set up to get her checked out. Shots, and possibly de-worming(she's a dumpster kitty, so i'm guessing she probably has SOMETHING). Bad thing is, i'm a pedestrian, so I get the fun and joy of taking her to the vet ON BIKE. But no worries, I have a nice cat carrier, and a bike cart to put her in.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

oh they are just darling. i love how cats show expression so easily. and often they make you feel like your the inferior one with that "OMG what do you think your doing" expression with the half-cocked ear


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

Midnights managed to get yet another dreadlock under her pits. Silly cat. :\ So tonight, after I get home form the vet with Dude, i'm giving her a nice big haircut. Gonna just cut it all short. :-D She'll look so dumb. Anyone want pictures of my bad haircutting skills later ?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 18, 2005)

The Dude is back from her first vet visit. Here's the report I sorta typed up:

I took her to the vet today. The place was really great, and all of the people working there were really nice. I also found out today, that Dude absolutely HATES being scruffed. For the blood test, they took her to a back room, and I could hear all of the other staff members back there commenting on how cute/pretty she was. But the minute they scruffed her to draw the blood, everything changed. I heard her scream once or twice, and when the woman (Clarissa) brought her back out, she had a nice set of scratches to match mine.

After that, while we were waiting on the results on the FeLeuk/FIV test, I talked to the main vet (I forget his name) about bikes. Seems he takes it pretty seriously, and thought it was cool that I was able to bring her there in the back of my bike cart. After that, it was determined she does have worms, and they gave her some medication for that. They also gave her her first set of shots, in the room I was in. It started out okay, until they scruffed her, when she started crying/twisting around, and they couldn't get the needle in right. Clarissa decided to see how she would be, if she didn't scruff her, and just held her by her body. The Dude stopped squirming altogether, and accepted the shots and that was that.

So, $129 later, Dude is a perfectly healthy, 3 month old(younger than I thought!) domestic short hair. I'll wait a couple of months before I take her in to get spayed.


----------

